# Westie won't go walkies anymore...help!



## netty48 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi,I wonder if anyone can help with my problem.
I have a 3 year old male Westie who lived for his walks until a few weeks ago.
He gets excited about the thought of going out but once out he will only venture a few steps from the house until he wants to return home.
He doesn't seem stressed or anything,the only thing I can think of is the cat next door.
We have lived in the house for a month and next door's cat has been allowed to come and go as he pleases in the past (tried to get in the house a few times too).My dog has chased him and I think the reason he's reluctant to go out is because he wants to protect his territory.
I don't know how to get him to stay out,I'm pulling him when he is out as he's hardly getting any exercise now.
The lack of exercise means he's starting to put on weight which is not a good thing.
Has anyone had this problem before?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well something (or someone) has clearly frightened him when he's been outside.

Could you not drive somewhere a few miles from home and see how he reacts then?


----------



## LJLilley (Jun 16, 2012)

netty48 said:


> Hi,I wonder if anyone can help with my problem.
> I have a 3 year old male Westie who lived for his walks until a few weeks ago.
> He gets excited about the thought of going out but *once out he will only venture a few steps from the house* until he wants to return home.
> He doesn't seem stressed or anything,the only thing I can think of is the cat next door.
> ...


Those few steps are what you want to positively reinforce. Praise him in the happiest voice you can, give him a few treats for the steps he does take. Take him back inside so that you aren't going too fast for him. I know it's frustrating because you want him to have a good walk but because he has a fear you need to take it slowly. Over the course of the day repeat this process until he is taking a step further or more steps.

The aim is of course to build him up until he is confident outside again. Keep treats or his favourite toy with you when he is confident to leave the garden until he gets to his usual walks.

I'm sure someone far more knowledgeable than me will come along and give some fantastic advice. The advice I gave is what I had to do for my pup Tori who didn't appreciate dogs walking past our garden, now i'm happy to say she is back to her walks. Hope this helps!


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

I would try carrying him to the car so there is no opportunity to refuse and then drive to your old usual walk place (if not too far away). Once there see if he will walk normally and then walk home if poss or park a few minutes away from home if not so that he has to walk back.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I agree with others and maybe pick him up or use some treats and praise to reinforce that walking is still fun and there is no need to stay behind guarding.

I will say however I had a retriever / cocker cross when growing up and for the first 12 mths of her life she was full of energy and enjoyed her walks and once she turned 12 mths she seemed to develop the same routine. 

I would ask her did she want to go for walkies (usual routine), she'd jump off the settee, she'd get all excited and she'd grab the lead (as she did). Then she would take it off me and get right back on the settee and turn her face away from me and refuse point blank to move.

I tried getting her off the settee and getting her out but if she was in such a frame of mind we would maybe get to the end of the road before she dug her heels in again. She would refuse to go any further and after a stalemate she would head back home in a happy strut and get back on the settee. There was no apparent trigger for her behaviour, she just seemed to grow up and think walking was pointless unless she was in the mood (which turned out to be pretty rare). Even when we got another dog, a collie cross who could walk forever, she would go through the same routine, get all excited, get to end of road if you were lucky, we'd turn round and drop her off, poor Benjy's face would be tripping him up thinking that was it until we put her inside and set off again.

She was a funny dog, but I loved her.


----------



## netty48 (Aug 2, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> Well something (or someone) has clearly frightened him when he's been outside.
> 
> Could you not drive somewhere a few miles from home and see how he reacts then?


Thanks for all the suggestions,I will try them.
I don't know if he is frightened as his tail stays up when we are out.I drove to the beach and he seemed happy on his walk there. xx


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

netty48 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions,I will try them.
> I don't know if he is frightened as his tail stays up when we are out.I drove to the beach and he seemed happy on his walk there. xx


Clearly something has spooked him at your new house as the reluctants pretty much coincides with your house move - particularly if he is happy to walk on the beach if you drive there.

His tail being up also potentially suggests some form of challenge / risk there in his mind.

The problem you have is how practical will it be to take him in the car every day to walk elsewhere - if it isn't a problem to do on a regular basis, then this is obviously your solution.

However, if it is problematic, then it might be worth looking into someone who offers Bachs Rescue Remedy solutions - you describe the problem to the therapist and they come up with a combination of RR's to use to overcome the problem.

I have seen RR's used correctly have nothing short of miraculous effects on changing a dogs behaviour so definitely worth looking into - I did know of someone who did remote consultations, but not sure if they do anymore - but they may be able to guide you to someone who can.

Can't find any contact details unfortunately 

About Us « SafePets UK, The Blog


----------

